
Building a $30k/Month User Testing Service – Askable Co-Founder Interview - lyri787w
https://launchbasket.com/building-a-30000-month-user-testing-platform-an-interview-with-askable-co-founder-andreas-zhou/
======
sodosopa
There are a few better known competitors in this space. I definitely want to
see & learn more from Askable. Very cool.

------
wukerplank
As a sidenote, I'm absolutely amazed by the lack of HTML links in the article.
Even the company website and the Medium page need to be copy pasted.

------
dmichulke
Anyone knows why nobody is using "AI" to test those websites.

I suppose a few heuristics and some sort of recognition of state machines
would suffice to be able to test 80% of all sites.

~~~
wukerplank
Since they are doing user testing, what would be the value of AI? Unless AI is
the target audience of your service, you'd gain very little insight.

~~~
dmichulke
Well, I'm assuming of course that you can find many mistakes much faster with
"robot testing", so it'd be cheaper. Of course you wouldn't find "semantic"
mistakes.

~~~
Joe8Bit
This kind of testing isn't about that kind quantative, QA type testing; it's
about qualitative feedback, for example:

\- "We have these wireframes of this new major feature, let's get a group of
people from our target demographics in a room and have them react to it and
give us early feedback"

\- "We think we have an idea for a new product for managing widgets, so we
want to talk to professional widget managers about how they currently manage
their widgets; and test our hypothesis that this is a better way of doing it"

As the previous poster pointed out, this is something that isn't easily or
readily generalisable into AI.

------
ghiculescu
Askable Customer here. Fantastic service, would recommend to anyone in
Australia. Vivien, who we work with, has done a great job (not too sure who
this Andreas guy is).

~~~
pagbot
He's a cofounder. It says so in the title.

